# Still Ticking



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I'm coming up on the big 80 and still on the green side of the lawn so I thought I'd drop in and say hello.

To keep it on the electric topic. I thought I would post these pix I took a few years ago while doing inventory at the American Clock and Watch Museum. I think I may have shown one before.























































Cheers


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, 57 views and not one comment! Guess prototype Hamiltons are not of much interest here.

Nice visit, I'll get me hat.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the piccies Watchnutz. Happy New Year!!

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice to see you again here Bill. Love the Hamilton "World Timer". Never seen that one before.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hi Bill,

Prototypes are of great interest to me!! What I wouldn't do to get my hands on that Time Zone Prototype!! That would be the crown jewel to a Hamilton Electric collection. :yes:

I visited the museum a few years back, and would have liked to see these prototypes. I wonder why they don't display them? Can you request to see them on a visit?

Thanks again for the photos,

harelymanstan


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The sad thing is that I came across these in a cardboard box with some other watches and it was in a storage area under a display. After I took the pix they went back the same way and were not catalogged or anything. There have been 2 new curators since then so I don't know if they are aware of these or if they are still hidden away. You certainly could request a research visit mention what I have said and see what they would say.

I have not been there in a long time but they had a cabinet of over a thousand other watches, (most were pockets) that we catalogged, arranged in order and entered in a database. That cabinet is kept closed and unseen by visitors except by arrangement with the curator.At least if someone is researching those watches the database will tell if they have them and exactly what drawer and slot they are in.

Once in a while they sell dupes though an auction house. When I was researching the article I wrote for the NAWCC on Waterbury rotary watches (1880s) I found some prototypes of them at the museum and no one was aware of how unique or importent they were.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

The paired time zone watch is very interesting. I've long had a bit of a soft spot for Hamilton, and have owned a few over the years - always well made and a genuinely innovative company in the past.

This thread has reminded me to get another Ventura, I've always really loved them, and they are a true icon.


----------

